# guttless ford f-150



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

Just bought a CHEAP 1993 ford f-150 with the 4.9l engine, 4x4 automatic. I bought it for a work truck, just something around town. When I test drove it I just drove it how I normally would drive it for it being a work truck, just around town and such.

My wife came home and wanted to give it a spin so she gave it a drive around but she drove it on the freeway and on some HUGE hills.. She came back and reported that it had NO power on the freeway that it was topping out in the high 50's and when she took is on these STEEP hills she had to keep it in 1st gear or it wouldn't go. Now I never planned on driving in either or these two conditions, I just planed on driving to home depot or the dump haha.. But I figure maybe I should look into this. 

The truck is lifted 6" and had 35" mud tires on it, I am thinking with this smaller engine and these HUGE tires that might be causing the power loss. I have no idea about gearings or anything.

Opinions?

When I test drove it, it seemed to have plenty of power up to about 40mph, then I backed off because the speed limits where I was were around 30.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

I bet you the folks at www.F150Forum.com could help you out.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

nathan, it's a Ford F-150. There isn't any help, anywhere for that.:whistling2:



just in case; that is humor. I happen to own a 150 myself.


----------



## cbzdel (May 11, 2010)

seen that forum yesterday :laughing:

it was late last night and after a couple beers, I didnt feel like signing up for another forum.. guess I will today :thumbup:


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

3.50 gears is likely your problem. 4.10 will help. or you can take the 35" tires off.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

Well that's why you got it cheap ...stock gearing.

It would be cheaper to swap to stock tires/wheels.


----------

